# Post some scary pictures.



## Death from Behind (May 26, 2012)

I'll start. *GORE IS NOT ALLOWED*


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

^ awesome..


I have one scary pic in my fb link below....LMAO


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Dolls freak me out :afr
















The tooth fairy from Darkness Falls


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Theme tune for thread:





 :yes

As for freaky ****, look no further than the brain child behind Necromantic art, H R Gieger (man behind Alien)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> Theme tune for thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny enough Darkseed (the game) uses these pictures. Alot of his work is the fear of sex or impregnation thus the chestbursters and the facehuggers, the disgust and fear that comes from something alien attaching itself to you.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Regenerator from the Resident Evil 4


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

it is truly scary when people don't know how to put clothes on


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> it is truly scary when people don't know how to put clothes on


Wow the way they wear those shorts, might as well not wear them at all. Douchebags. The other guy has a camera(?) facing his crotch, wtf? :no

anyway, that thing from the exorcist freaks me out:


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I immediately regret my decision in clicking this thread.

I'll be on my way now.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

This is scary enough for me. Mary Shaw from the movie Dead Silence. She gave me nightmares for about one day.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Here's something REALLY scary I wish I could stop:


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

-I wouldn't dare watch the grudge, too creepy.


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

From Begotten:




























I haven't watched it in it's entirety, only some scenes here and there. It's truly messed up and doesn't offer any comfort to the viewer. I remember someone even calling it disentertainment in a review, because it will leave you cold.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Death from Behind said:


>


I'm never going in the ocean again :afr


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)




----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)

no gore allowed
/leaves


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## yafit96 (Jun 27, 2012)

/


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

yafit96 said:


> /


Did that thing seem to stare at me more after I read the fact?


----------



## maidahl (Jul 6, 2012)

ssssssssssssss


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry, but Biden does not scare me very much. Try harder.


----------



## maidahl (Jul 6, 2012)

sssssssssss


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah. Much scarier.


Was refering to PN's post.


----------



## maidahl (Jul 6, 2012)

ssssssss


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Not going to happen. Frankly, both are disappointing.


----------



## maidahl (Jul 6, 2012)

sssssssss


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> Sorry, but Biden does not scare me very much.


 Bundy probably wouldn't scare Gacy. Doesn't mean much.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Stay classy dude


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

This picture scared me as a kid that I dreaded ever looking at it.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

-insert picture of mother in law here-


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## FunkMonk (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Markula (Jul 15, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> This picture scared me as a kid that I dreaded ever looking at it.


 hey this is from a books right? cant remeber what there called. i remember reading those in elementary school, pretty disturbing art for a little kid to look at.

this is a good thread


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Most terrifying things on earth...


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


I hate pics like this... :wife


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Markula said:


> hey this is from a books right? cant remeber what there called. i remember reading those in elementary school, pretty disturbing art for a little kid to look at.
> 
> this is a good thread


I think it's somewhere in the Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark, More Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark, and Even More Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark, or something along those lines.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I could post a picture of me. That'll scare people, take a look in the photo thread if you dare.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Not a picture. And not really scary. Just weird.










Enjoy!


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

kilgoretrout said:


> Not a picture. And not really scary. Just weird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason, this reminds me of something that would make an appearance in Jim Henson's _Labyrinth_. :b I like it.

It's a llama-emu but with hands. :sus


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

where is that from? Its so weird...


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)




----------

